# broody chicken



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

My little bantams are like that - though only one of them really goes broody. 

A few ideas are to keep moving her off her nest - this will take several attempts and she may soon just give up - though it'll take a bit of time. 

I've heard that dunking the hen's lower ha;f into cold water - till her feathers are wet - helps too. I've never tried this personally, but it's been suggested. Apparently it acts as a distraction, as the hen now needs to dry herself off and preen her feathers. By the end, she may have forgotten about being broody - or she';ll remember and go back to her nest. 

you could also try putting her in a raised wire cage, with food and water. The idea is that with nowhere comfy to sit, and brood, the hen will be deterred from the whole idea.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, Most of the time, I just take them off the nest and put them outside as many times as I can per day. It may take a week or so with a stubborn hen. Or sometimes I just leave them there but make sure they are getting food and water.


----------

